# avería gruesa (marítimo)



## Francisco Jesús

Ampliamente reconocido en el ámbito internacional

Estoy tocando un tema de transporte marítimo  y existe un termino internacional que se refiere a buques encallados y le Nombran "Avería Gruesa", quisiera saber cual es la traducción al ingles en términos marítimos.

Gracias.


----------



## jdenson

Francisco Jesús said:
			
		

> ampliamente reconocido en el ambitop internacional


A literal translation would be something like "widely recognized in the international arena". A more natural translation would be "internationally recognized". 

JD


----------



## araceli

avería gruesa = *general average*

Fuente:
http://www.geocities.com/susanacr_99/trade.htm


----------



## Llorona

Estimada araceli, consulté la pagina del glosario y me gustó mucho, pero para incluirla en mi carpeta de la facultad (Udelar) necesitaría saber qué fidelidad tiene esta fuente. La página solamente contiene el glosario, ningún enlace donde poder verificar nada. Si tú pudieras hacerlo la promoción actual y todas las futuras generaciones de traductores públicos del Uruguay te estarán agradecidos. Un abrazo, Mariela


----------



## abeltio

Avería gruesa en términos marítimos es una pésima traducción de: gross damage

Tendría que haberse traducido por: Avería grave


----------



## lpfr

Como dijo Araceli, "avería gruesa"  corresponde en inglés a "general average". 
  Según este diccionario, ese término corresponde a "avarie globale" si se trata del transporte y a "avarie commune" si se trata de seguros.


----------



## psicutrinius

Exacto, Araceli y lpfr: "Avería gruesa" = "general average". Ninguna similitud lingüística, pero es la "jerga"...

"(_The law of_) *General average* is a legal principle of maritime law according to which all parties in a sea venture proportionally share any losses resulting from a voluntary sacrifice of part of the ship or fleet to save the whole in an emergency...".

Fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_average

Se cita aquí también como fuente y referencia:

Rose, Francis D. (2005). _General Average : Law & Practice 2nd Edition_

En español:  

http://www.legislaw.com.ar/doctri/averiasgruesas.htm


----------



## abeltio

Perdón por la confusión, no es lo mismo la jerga técnica que la de seguros.


----------



## pjhn

La traducción de Araceli es correcta.  No creo que se use "avería gruesa" en otro contexto que no sea el transporte de mercadería y los seguros relacionados a este transporte.  La distinción de _"avarie globale" si se trata del transporte y a "avarie commune" si se trata de seguros _no es correcta.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

lpfr said:


> Como dijo Araceli, "avería gruesa"  corresponde en inglés a "general average".
> Según este diccionario, ese término corresponde a "avarie globale" si se trata del transporte y a "avarie commune" si se trata de seguros.



Me parece que las dos expresiones que cita lpfr son en francés.


----------

